# Suche Schaltplan für LED Lauflicht?



## HORNSWOGGLE (22. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Ich suche einen genauen Schaltplan für LED Lichterlauf,mit mindestens 20 LEDs,hat jemand ne ahnung bzw,einen Schaltplan?

zum Beispiel dass hier:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJtsbW9b6g

Hoffe auf viele Antworten!


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. März 2008)

Hi,

einen Schaltplan habe ich zwar nicht, aber ich würde es mit einem Taktgeber (z.B. 555) und einem Zähler-IC machen. Die Ausgabe vom Zähler ist dann z.B. BCD-codiert und müsste u.U. noch durch Dioden auf die einzelnen LED-Elemente verteilt werden. Die Frequenz des Taktgebers kannst du mit einem Poti einstellen.

Ansonsten hilft Google dir bestimmt weiter.

Grüße, D.


----------



## hela (13. März 2008)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> ... Die Ausgabe vom Zähler ist dann z.B. BCD-codiert und müsste u.U. noch durch Dioden auf die einzelnen LED-Elemente verteilt werden....


Mein Tipp: Mit einem Johnson-Zähler (oder Ringzähler), z.B. CMOS-Typ 4017, kann man sich die Dekodierung sparen.

Unter den Stichwörtern "Lauflicht Johnson-Zähler" findet man auch unter Google sicherlich einen passenden Schaltplan.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (14. März 2008)

Also ich suche nur mal nen Schaltplan einen der funtzt und das ich mir die Bauelemente holen kann und zusammenbauen kann von Codierung von Chips hab ich keine Ahnung, aber beim zusammensetzen bin ich Perfektionist!


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier wäre ein Beispiel: http://www.doctronics.co.uk/4017.htm#operation

Grüße, D.


----------



## finnex (24. August 2008)

Hallo,
hier habe ich auch mal einen Schaltplan für ein Lauflicht:
http://www.hobbyelektronik.de/

Mfg finnex


----------

